# How many people have done 777 BLD?



## MrMoney (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi guys,

this goes out to you pro´s: How many people have done the 777 BLD?

I think this is a correct list:

Mike Hughey, Chris Hardwick, Mats Bergsten, Zane Carney.

Anyone else?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 5, 2011)

Me  http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ld-Accomplishment-Thread!&p=483235#post483235


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 5, 2011)

Just take a look at the results of each weekly comp, there might be some people there that you haven't found


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 5, 2011)

From here:

Ville Seppänen
István Kocza
Mátyás Kuti

There is some debate about Mátyás, I suppose, but I really suspect he is capable of doing it, whether he has actually done it or not.


----------



## izovire (Jul 5, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> From here:
> 
> Ville Seppänen
> István Kocza
> Mátyás Kuti



I think Timothy Sun has done it also... He wanted to bld 11x11 but idk how that went.


----------



## RubikZz (Jul 5, 2011)

Mike Hughey


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 5, 2011)

izovire said:


> I think Timothy Sun has done it also... He wanted to bld 11x11 but idk how that went.


 
LOL "Idk how that went"


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 5, 2011)

izovire said:


> I think Timothy Sun has done it also... He wanted to bld 11x11 but idk how that went.


 
Is he even still cubing? I haven't seen anything from him since last year's US Nationals. I hope he shows up this year; Nationals won't be the same without him.

I tried 11x11x11, but without restickering. The color scheme made my head hurt so much I gave up when I was only starting to memorize the second set of wings. Ugh. Someday I want to get one, resticker it, and try it - it really shouldn't be that bad.


----------



## gbcuber (Jul 5, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Is he even still cubing? I haven't seen anything from him since last year's US Nationals. I hope he shows up this year; Nationals won't be the same without him.
> 
> I tried 11x11x11, but without restickering. The color scheme made my head hurt so much I gave up when I was only starting to memorize the second set of wings. Ugh. Someday I want to get one, resticker it, and try it - it really shouldn't be that bad.


 
Get that on video please


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 5, 2011)

gbcuber said:


> Get that on video please


 
Assuming I could go as fast as on a 7x7x7, execution would require about 70 minutes in the actual solving phase. But I did try solving some commutators on the 11x11x11, and even assuming I were to go as fast as I possibly could, I'm sure I would take at least twice as long per commutator. (It's really hard to get a commutator right on an 11x11x11 - turning the proper slice while holding that huge cube is not easy.) So that puts me up to 140 minutes (execution only). And that doesn't account for slower recall time due to more to memorize and unfamiliarity, nor does it account for time figuring out commutators when they're weird pieces I haven't done before. (They work the same, but it still takes a little extra time to think about them.) And I'm sure that I really couldn't manage double the time per commutator anyway - it will certainly be more than that. I'm guessing about 4 hours for execution on my first attempt.

So this will not work with my digital tape camera; its maximum is 90 minutes. I can try using the webcam direct to hard disk; I don't know how that would go.

I'm guessing memorization would be 2 to 3 hours for me on my first attempt. Probably 3, since I'd want to triple-check everything. So we're talking an overall attempt of about 7 hours or so.

After a few attempts of practice, it should be possible to get an attempt down to about 4 hours, I think. Over half of that would be execution, due to how hard it is to execute commutators on an 11x11x11. The rule I usually see that memorization is half the total time on most puzzles breaks down here because of the difficulty in turning properly. A gigaminx would have a similar problem.

(Sorry, I couldn't resist - it's fun to speculate about such things!)


----------



## gbcuber (Jul 5, 2011)

That's a VERY long time to have on a blindfold mike, I understand that you can't use your camera, the quality doesn't matter as long as you can see the solving of the puzzle


----------



## Anthony (Jul 5, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Is he even still cubing? I haven't seen anything from him since last year's US Nationals. I hope he shows up this year; Nationals won't be the same without him.


 
No, he hasn't been cubing for a while now and when I spoke to him a couple of weeks ago he told me he wasn't planning on going to Nats.


----------



## riffz (Jul 6, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'm guessing about 4 hours for execution on my first attempt.



I'm not sure I want to see this on video, seeing as you'll probably have to do the attempt while sitting on the toilet.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 6, 2011)

Maarten Smit


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 6, 2011)

riffz said:


> I'm not sure I want to see this on video, seeing as you'll probably have to do the attempt while sitting on the toilet.


 
I should be able to manage waiting 4 hours.  I'm sure I would be taking a break between memorization and execution, though.


----------



## @uguste (Jul 6, 2011)

Lars Nielsson ?


----------



## izovire (Jul 6, 2011)

Tim or Swordsman_Kirby just started chatting in irc again recently. So he hasn't quit.


----------

